
Nokia 3310: How long could you survive with a retro phone? - yeukhon
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-40015830/nokia-3310-how-long-could-you-survive-with-a-retro-phone
======
LinuxBender
I have never owned a smart phone. I have a cheap throw away phone and I love
it. I use phones for voice and rarely text. My battery sometimes lasts up to
two weeks.

This isn't some rebellion against tech. I helped build the first GSM network
in the United States long ago. I think that helped me dislike cell phones (in
general) and distrust providers.

